# No loitering



## Librekom

A la fin du premier épisode de "Six feet under" on peut voir un panneau "No Loitering". Ce panneau est accroché sur un mur, juste derrière une cabine téléphonique. 

Je crois que ça signifie : "interdit aux rodeurs" mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Y a-t-il un rapport entre la cabine téléphonque et ce panneau ?


----------



## kats

Il n'y a pas de rapport entre le panneau et la cabine telephonique.  Ce panneau se voit dans les etablissements commerciales.  Ca veut dire seulement "si vous n'avez pas d'affaires a faire ici, quittez le propriete."  

(Pardon les fautes!)

On second thought, it could be connected to the phone booth.  Basically, it's to keep people from hanging out around a business if they aren't there to do business.  I think it's to keep people from sleeping in the phone booth, for example.


----------



## edwingill

Défense de  flâner?


----------



## Sirène

edwingill said:


> Défense de flâner?


You'd never see that sort of thing written on a French sign, is all that I can say.


----------



## Librekom

Ce panneau signifie donc simplement : "toutes personnes n'ayant aucune raison de se trouver sur ces lieux est priée de ne pas y rester" 
Par exemple dans un magasin on pourait le traduire par "espace reservé aux clients, au personel et aux fournisseurs" ou  "interdit aux rodeurs" ou " interdit aux clochards" ou "interdit à ceux qui n'ont rien à faire ici" ou encore "interdit aux indésirables" 

A Bruxelles sur certains vieux immeubles, on peut encore lire : "interdit aux mendiants et aux colporteurs"


----------



## edwingill

Sirène said:


> You'd never see that sort of thing written on a French sign, is all that I can say.


you do in Canada


----------



## agi83ml

[...]
_Défense de flâner_ seems to be the approved translation in Canada. See here and here.


----------



## 107

[...]

According to my _Petit Robert 2006_, flâner means "Se promener sans hâte, au hasard, en s'abandonnant à l'impression et au spectacle du moment". According to the _Oxford Online Dictionaries_, loitering is "stand or wait around without apparent purpose".

So if you are "en train de flâner", you will not, by definition, stay for a long time at the same spot, and you will not even know that you are in a place where loitering is forbidden. "Rôder" would be more accurate, even if it is still a verb that induces movement and that it implies that you have bad intentions. 

So I guess that if you are a "flâneur" you better be lucky because you might get arrested and not know why...


----------



## pointvirgule

[...]
_Flâner_, en français canadien, a bien le sens de _to loiter_. Ce n'est pas une mauvaise traduction, mais un emploi régional. Je conviens que ça peut ne pas convenir ailleurs dans le monde. Alors, qu'écririez-vous sur ce panneau, en France ?

L'inderdiction de « flâner » ne vise pas à empêcher quiconque de « paresser, perdre son temps » (manquerait plus que ça ), mais à prévenir les attroupements autour de certains endroits.


----------



## 107

Donc ce n'est pas flâner. Voili.


----------



## Nicomon

107 said:


> Donc ce n'est pas flâner. Voili.


 Alors, si t'as mieux à proposer, on serait curieux de savoir. Pour l'instant, « flâner » est bel et bien suggéré dans le dico de WR pour traduire *to loiter*.

Voir aussi _loiter_ et _hang_ sous l'entrée *flâner
*
Comme il y a dans « rôder » un côté suspect que « flâner » (qui me viendrait spontanément) n'a pas, à mon avis le plus proche synonyme serait plutôt :
« _traîner / s'attarder (sur les lieux)_ ».

Copié du Wiktionnaire


> loitering
> 
> (Péjoratif)Flânerie. to loiter
> 
> (Péjoratif)Flâner dans un seul endroit ; trainer. loiterer
> 
> (Péjoratif)Flâneur, celui qui flâne dans un seul endroit.
> The shopping mall has a problem with too many teenage loiterers.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas qu'un problème linguistique ici mais aussi culturel.
Quand j'ai vu le panneau "No loitering" en Angleterre pour la première fois, je n'ai pas trop compris même si je connaissais le verbe "loiter". En gros, il me dit "Ne restez pas là !". Et pourquoi pas me dire : "Ne regardez pas les gens méchamment." "N'écoutez pas de musique",...?



> Alors, si t'as mieux à proposer, on serait curieux de savoir.


Je dirais (à prendre avec des pincettes ) que notre difficulté à nous Français pour traduire cette expression vient du fait que de tels panneaux n'existent tout simplement pas chez nous. La seule interdiction de se regrouper qui me vienne à l'esprit, ce sont les jeunes dans les halles d'immeubles. Mais il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait un panneau l'interdisant explicitement. Au mieux, ça doit être écrit en petit quelque part dans le règlement de l'immeuble.

Pour revenir sur "flâner",
je prendrais les dictionnaires bilingues avec précaution : ils ne traduisent souvent pas bien les nuances et les subtilités de chaque mot. Pour moi, "flâner" n'équivaut pas à "traîner".
J'aime bien la définition qu'en donne le Larousse :



> Se promener sans but, au hasard, pour le plaisir de regarder : _Flâner dans les magasins.
> _


Je vais encore me faire lyncher, mais "flâner", je trouve que c'est un verbe un peu "soutenu", vieillot, mais dans le bon sens du terme. Pour moi, c'est vraiment se promener paresseusement en se laissant aller à rêvasser. Donc, encore une fois, pour moi, je vois très mal ce verbe être associé à des "jeunes", d'une, et de deux, à des jeunes qui seraient autour d'un lieu peut-être avec de mauvaises intentions (là, je vais aussi me faire lyncher par les jeunes au passage ! ).

Et encore une fois, je ne prends pas le dictionnaire WR pour une référence, car comme tous, il contient des erreurs. Mais on peut tout de même relever que le dictionnaire Oxford-Hachette que tu cites dit précisément :_



*loiter*/ ˈlɔɪtə(r)/intransitive verb
(idly) traîner;
(pleasurably) flâner;
(suspiciously) rôder.

Click to expand...

_"*pleasurably*". Pour moi, dans ma variété de français, empêcher les gens de flâner, c'est comme interdire les gens d'être lent, de rêver, d'être heureux et quasiment de penser (pendant qu'on y est !) 

Mais bon, bref, le Larousse anglais-français résume bien tout ça en trouvant une traduction non littérale compréhensible pour des Français :_
*‘no loitering’** zone sous surveillance (où il est interdit de s'attarder) *
_


----------



## Mauricet

En attendant que les Français adoptent le canadianisme "défense de flâner", et à moins que l'anglais "no loitering" se répande chez nous (après tout, "no smoking" n'a guère besoin de traduction), on peut proposer _Prière de ne pas occuper abusivement cet endroit_.


----------



## Nicomon

DearPrudence said:


> Pour revenir sur "flâner",
> je prendrais les dictionnaires bilingues avec précaution : ils ne traduisent souvent pas bien les nuances et les subtilités de chaque mot. Pour moi, "flâner" n'équivaut pas à "traîner".


 Les synonymes parfaits n'existent pas.  J'ai écrit « le plus proche synonyme ». Comprendre... dans le sens où « flâner » est utilisé au Québec. 
Pour moi « traîner » ("idly") - c.-à-d. dans le contexte : s'attarder à un endroit, juste pour passer le temps - est plus proche de « flâner » (pleasurably) 
que de « rôder » ("suspiciously").

[...]


----------



## DearPrudence

[...]

Si je voyais un tel panneau, je trouverais ça  "comical and scary" (et je me demanderais aussi ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire parce que, comme je l'ai dit, pour nous moi, en France, "flâner" ne convient pas dans ce cas).
Mais étant donné que pour vous, "flâner" semble avoir une connotation différente et que vous en êtes satisfaits, alors pas de problèmes


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_To loiter_, in this context, means _to stand idly about_, while _flâner_ in French (at least in France) means _Avancer lentement et sans direction précise._
If the Canadians say _on flâne derrière la cabine de téléphone_ to mean that they are staying there, OK with me.
If they use it only when translating _no loitering_, then it is a bit different.
How is defined _flâner_ in Canadian dictionaries? (I mean, dictionaries in Canada — no _traduit du canadien_ war here...)

Now the Termium, besides _défense de flâner_, suggests _ne pas s'attarder_ for _no loitering_.
With this interesting note: "mieux que : pas de flânage, ne pas flâner, flânage n'existe pas, il faudrait dire au moins flânerie."


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Now the Termium, besides _défense de flâner_, suggests _ne pas s'attarder_ for _no loitering_.


 Which is precisely what I suggested in #16 (along with « traîner »), to replace « flâner » which in Canadian French does mean : "stand idly about" in this specific context... where the verb might/probably would be interpreted differently.  

Extrait du Petit Robert : 





> Flânage - Région. (Canada) : Fait de rôder, de traîner sur la voie publique, dans un lieu public.


 Les mots en « âge », assez courants au Québec, ont en général un sens péjoratif. Flânerie est plus « gentil ».

À ma connaissance - c'est du moins mon cas - on dit plus souvent « _flâner_ » dans le sens de « _s'attarder à ne rien faire / paresser _» que « _avancer lentement sans direction précise _». Dans ce sens, moi je dis plutôt « _se promener / vagabonder _». 

Lu : 





> Que se soit de la flânerie ou du flânage, je suis une flâneuse convaincue et rien ne m’empêchera de flâner quand l’envie me prend. Ainsi, je musarderai, traînerai, lanternerai, m’attarderai, vadrouillerai, lambinerai et pendant tout ce temps, la Terre continuera de tourner...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> Which is precisely what I suggested in #16 (along with « traîner »), to replace « flâner », which in Canadian French does mean : "stand idly about" in this specific context.


Oops — sorry Nic, I had missed it. Reading too fast...


Nicomon said:


> Extrait du Petit Robert : Fl_ânage - Région. (Canada) : Fait de rôder, de traîner sur la voie publique, dans un lieu public._
> À ma connaissance - c'est du moins mon cas - on dit plus souvent « _flâner_ » dans le sens de « _s'attarder à ne rien faire _» que  « _avancer lentement sans direction précise _».  Dans ce sens, moi je dis « _se promener /vagabonder _».


Thanks — I would rather have _your_ comment on a _québécisme_ than trust our dictionaries...
Loud and clear then. _Défense de flâner_ is pure & good Canadian French...!


----------



## fibonacci poet

Wow, this was a fascinating discussion, not just linguistically, but culturally. It does a great job of illuminating the ways that language pervades our relationship to the world and to each other.

I just wanted to add, from an American perspective, that the first time a "no-loitering" sign was used to push me away from a safe, well-lit place where I was hanging out with my friends, was the first time that I understood what "loitering" really means in my country. It means doing something (anything) that someone with more power than you have doesn't want you to do. They put up the sign because it gives them legal recourse to kick people off their property for simply _being _on their property. It is intended to be vague, as so much oppressive political jargon is, so that it can apply to anything. This is probably why it's hard to translate.

In my opinion, this ugly tradition does not stem from an ugliness in our culture, but from a lack of public space. Where I grew up, there were very few legal places we could go that we did not either own (i.e. a friend's house) or where we didn't have to pay for a service. Without a car or public transportation there were even fewer places. Europe has public space built into its cities, which helps; it gives people a place to loiter. 

I guess I would translate "no-loitering" like this: "Ce panneau me donne le doit légal de fair venir la police si je ne vous aime pas." ha! but I sometimes have a dark sense of humor...


----------



## 107

Ah finally! I'm glad Nicomon finally came up with a source!


> Flânage - Région. (Canada) : Fait de rôder, de traîner sur la voie publique, dans un lieu public.





DearPrudence said:


> Mais bon, bref, le Larousse anglais-français résume bien tout ça en trouvant une traduction non littérale compréhensible pour des Français :_
> *‘no loitering’** zone sous surveillance (où il est interdit de s'attarder) *
> _



That makes more sense to my French ear!

[...]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Moi j'avoue que je n'ai jamais vu ce panneau et en plus (malheur à moi !) je ne connaissais même pas _to loiter_. 
Ça me fait penser au « circulez, y'a rien à voir ! » de Coluche. 
Et côté panneau d'interdiction du code de la route, ça me rappelle un peu notre (en France) : « Interdiction de stationner sauf riverains », en encore plus répressif !


----------



## mollisha

agi83ml said:


> [...]
> _Défense de flâner_ seems to be the approved translation in Canada. See here and here.



Wow, that is so cool and poetic! (I guess I always think of poets with the word "flâner" - gathering sensory experiences and fleeting moments for future or instantaneous writing)
No, we definitely would not see that on a French sign.

Pas de panneau équivalent en France.
"Défense de paresser ici" 
"Allez traîner vos guêtres ailleurs" (complete joke here  )



fibonacci poet said:


> (...)
> I guess I would translate "no-loitering" like this: "Ce panneau me donne le doit légal de fair venir la police si je ne vous aime pas." ha! but I sometimes have a dark sense of humor...


Interesting observations! It is undeniable these spaces to freely loiter shape us culturally! Had never thought of it.


----------



## YunaBZH

En lisant vos suggestions, j'ai beaucoup réfléchi et, selon moi, la proposition qui correspondrait le mieux à "*No loitering*" serait "*Propriété privée*". Même si le sens n'est pas tout à fait le même, c'est un panneau qui est beaucoup utilisé en France et qui sous-entend que les personnes ne vivant pas sur la propriété ne sont pas les bienvenues.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


YunaBZH said:


> "*No loitering*" serait "*Propriété privée*"


 selon les contextes bien sûr.
Sinon, comme plus haut : *Réservé à la clientèle*. Cela se voit sur des parkings, terrasses, terrains de jeux, toilettes ...


----------



## Kecha

The thing is, to "loiter" is not an offense in France, but it is in the USA. This is why demonstrators picketing a building will walk in a small circle: they can't be accused of loitering if they are moving!

However, Sarkozy made "l'occupation de hall d'immeuble" into an offense, arguing it looked threatening and blocked or impeded others' freedom of movement.

The closer in meaning (although unlikely in official signs, given the familarity) could be "Interdiction de squatter" or "Interdiction de tenir le mur".

The "propriété privée" are in effect "sens interdit / défense d'entrer". "No loitering" can be found on buildings and are applied to the (public) sidewalks, you're allowed passing through, just not to stand idle.


----------



## sylvainremy

"Stationner" s'applique aussi aux piétons. "Défense de stationner sans raison valable"?


----------



## tartopom

sylvainremy said:


> "Stationner" s'applique aussi aux piétons. "Défense de stationner sans raison valable"



Interesting.
I've never heard of that over here.

PS: I've heard 'mendicité interdite'.


----------



## sylvainremy

tartopom said:


> I've never heard of that over here.



It's only my suggestion


----------



## Kecha

Rather "... sans autorisation" than "... sans raison valable" which is too vague: someone could argue that their reason is in fact "valable".

And I really think it would be understood as being about cars, although "stationner" can apply to people, public signs about "stationner" are always about cars and never about pedestrians.

Technically, it is "interdit aux piétons de stationner (sur les passages piétons)" but I don't think it is written on any sign anywhere.


----------



## joelooc

Certaines forces de l'ordre sont de véritables panneaux sonores: "circulez, y'a rien à voir" qu'on pourrait institutionnaliser  sous la forme "interdit aux badauds"


----------



## wildan1

Kecha said:


> However, Sarkozy made "l'occupation de hall d'immeuble" into an offense, arguing it looked threatening and blocked or impeded others' freedom of movement.


In the US you often see _No loitering_ signs on some public housing buildings or low-cost housing areas to combat drug-dealing and other kinds of street crime--but this is a long-standing tradition, not as recent as Sarkozy's time.

Sometimes, these signs leave nothing to the imagination about what is expected:


----------

